

Big government the real threat to Internet - Cabal
http://www.cnn.com/2010/OPINION/08/06/thierer.net.neutrality/index.html

======
api
Sure, if you include all the big government subsidized, supported, and
protected telcos like Verizon, Comcast, etc.

IMHO any state-protected monopoly or oligopoly or any large recipient of state
subsidies is not a "private" company.

